# Question ubuntu, geany, sur mac



## Silvia90 (18 Mars 2010)

Bonjour!  Je suis étudiante, et la programmation fait partie de mon cursus.
J'aimerais installer Geany sur mon ordinateur (macbook pro 13 pouces 2.52GHz). mac os 10.6
mais il n'y a pas de version pour mac?

une autre possibilité serait que j'installe ubuntu sur mon ordinateur.
est-ce que je peux avoir à la fois ubuntu et mac os sur mon ordinateur sans avoir mil et un problèmes? (comme c'est le cas quand on a windows et mac os)

et encore, j'accède parfois au serveur de mon uni via vpn depuis mon ordinateur, et quand je suis sur ma session de l'uni le clavier ne marche pas du tout comme il faut! je n'ai jamais réussi à résoudre ce problème et je n'aimerais pas installer ubuntu et avoir le même problème....

merci d'avance de répondre à une ou à toutes de mes nombreuses questions!

silvia


----------



## Anabys (19 Mars 2010)

L'installation d'Ubuntu en dualboot est possible. Elle n'est pas aussi simple que celle de Windows, mais elle ne présente (généralement) pas de grosse difficulté. Tu trouveras des tutos avec une petite recherche sur google.

Concernant le clavier, Ubuntu reconnaît  le mappage apple/fr parfaitement, automatiquement, et dès l'installation.


----------



## France1159 (20 Mars 2010)

Je suis en Tri-boot sur mon iMac (Windows, Mac OS X, Ubuntu). 

L'installation d'Ubuntu est aussi simple que l'installation de Windows mais quelques petits conseils au préalable. 
Lors de l'installation de GRUB (le chargeur de démarrage), tu dois l'installer sur la partition courante d'Ubuntu et non sur le MBR de ton disque dur. 

Pourquoi ?

Tout simplement parce que tu vas écraser l'EFI de Mac, ce qui résultera que tu ne pourra plus booter sur Mac OS X. Je te recommande donc par conséquent d'installer rEFIt qui te permettra d'avoir en supplément un boot screen au démarrage. 

Ensuite les problèmes que tu peux rencontrer sur Ubuntu *aprés* l'installation sont le problème de son, mais une fois que tu l'auras installé je t'indiquerai la ligne en question que tu dois rajouter dans le serveur de son. Et de mémoire quelques touches qui seront mal approprié au clavier Mac sur Ubuntu mais c'est minime. 

Autre problème majeur c'est que le kernel Linux sur architecture Mac crash quand tu demandes un redémarrage de l'ordinateur. Pour remédier à ce problème tu ne peux que faire "Eteindre" et rallumer toi-même ton ordinateur. Bon certes c'est pas très plaisant mais ça va vite à faire.


----------



## Silvia90 (20 Mars 2010)

Merci pour vos réponses, je vais installer ubuntu finalement. Je l'ai déjà téléchargé, je fais juste une sauvegarde de mes données au cas où avant de commencer l'installation.
je vais suivre tes conseils France1159, même si pour l'instant je n'ai pas tout compris  (je ne m'y connais pas trop en informatique ) mais google est mon ami!

les problèmes de son ne sont pas graves, s'il s'étendent seulement à la partie ubuntu... par contre les problèmes de clavier, c'est... très embêtant!! 

j'espère vraiment qu'Anabys a raison et qu'il n'y aura pas de problème de clavier...


----------



## Silvia90 (21 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir, oui je suis réveillée à cette heure-ci :sleep: 
j'ai fini d'installer ubuntu... mais il ne marche pas comme je veux... j'ai droit aux problèmes que je craignais.

je n'arrive pas à accéder à internet si je suis sur la partie "ubuntu"

le clavier ne marche pas du tout comme il faut! toutes les touches ~ {}[] ne marchent pas! (en gros tout ce qui est alt + touche) alors que le alt marche puisque j'ai vérifié avec des raccourcis de clavier . 

bizarrement j'ai droit à 1 partie mac os et 2 parties linux, qui m'ont l'air d'être les mêmes, est-ce que je peux en enlever une? (et si oui comment?)

le son ne marche effectivement pas par contre les touches "son" marchent... mais pas celles luminosité...

heureusement que j'étais prévenue pour le redémarrage... j'ai failli, failli le faire! 

qu'est-ce que le swap?

bon j'arrête là le massacre...


----------



## claud (21 Mars 2010)

Lis ça : http://www.framabook.org/ubuntu.html

Fréquente ça : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/

et n'enlève rien ...


----------



## Anabys (21 Mars 2010)

Linux n'est pas noob-friendly comme le Mac...

1) Swap est la partition de ... swap. Cache disque, si tu préfères, utilisé conjointement avec la RAM.

2) Le clavier fonctionne très bien, et dès l'installation, je le maintiens... j'ai installé ubuntu server la semaine dernière sur macpro, alors c'est encore frais.

Pour le configurer :

_avec la commande sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup, il faut choisir sur les différents écrans : 
- Generic 105-key (Intl) PC
- France
- France - Macintosh
- AltGr key replacement : Right Alt
- Compose key : No compose key
- Encoding console : UTF-8
- Charset set : Latin1 and Latin5 - western Europe
- (le reste on s'en fiche)_

3) C'est quoi 2 "parties" linux ? Tu parles du bootloader ? Il y a linux normal et linux recovery mode, en principe. Il ne faut pas le supprimer.


----------



## France1159 (21 Mars 2010)

Etant donnée que j'ai un iMac je me suis référé à cette page :

http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/apple_imac

Sauf que toi c'est un MacBook Pro donc regarde de ce coté :

http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/apple_macbook_pro_5.5


----------



## Silvia90 (22 Mars 2010)

Anabys a dit:


> Linux n'est pas noob-friendly comme le Mac...
> 
> 
> 2) Le clavier fonctionne très bien, et dès l'installation, je le maintiens... j'ai installé ubuntu server la semaine dernière sur macpro, alors c'est encore frais.
> ...



Et bien en fait, j'ai du dû réinstaller ubuntu parce que tout à coup il ne marchait plus. Et... surprise... alors que j'ai l'impression que j'ai tout refait de la même façon... le clavier marche comme il faut!!  il fallait seulement y croire 

les 2 parties linux sont "HD" et "partition 3"... je ne vais rien enlever alors!

et j'ai jeté un coup d'oeil à tous ces liens qui vont surement m'aider à établir le son et me connecter à internet.

merci beaucoup pour votre aide!!!


----------

